

How to setup deadlines in software development? - princeyesuraj

Can you guys share me your experience on setting up the deadlines, sprint plans, story points and how you dealt with the new requirements which will bring you potential big clients but has to be done in impossible deadlines.<p>Does startups commonly release new features from writing a MRD to production release in just three days of deadline?
======
t-rav
Use a budget burn down - That is set a fixed budget for a set of proposed
changes. Where the changes are a mixed bag of critical and nice to have
features.

Then promise to deliver some value. Where some value is the core features +
some of the nice to haves. Promising or even trying to deliver a fully fixed
set of features on a specific date almost never works in software development.
Issues always evolved while doing the work. So plan on using a team lead who
manages the project and sharp shoots issues with the dev team through paired
programming. DO NOT PLAN on your lead having full development capacity. They
will need to commit to other business activities to keep things moving.

Avoid over architecting the solution up front. Find the simplest value adding
feature and work from there letting your design evolve. Back up your
development efforts with TDD. And engage with the client / product owner
often. This means frequent releases and meetings.

And at the end of the day delivering some value the client / product owner can
leverage allows them to keep moving their objectives forward while the dev
team evolves it understanding of the domain and challenges related to the
project.

Finally, do not be afraid to say NO. If you feel it is unreasonable then say
so. Avoid taking on work with insane deadlines no matter how important /
critical it seems. Make a plan to work around the issue in a reasonable manor.
Hopefully by continuously engaging with key stake holders issues are raised
early and handled in a sustainable manor.

------
viki
It depends on getting a grasp of the solution and understand where the
complexities lie.

